# Why would anybody care about having a nice car?



## PAdude (Mar 18, 2011)

This is something I'll never be able to wrap my head around. Even though people have tried to explain it to me, in my mind it can be nothing but a status thing. Your car is just something that you use to get around, or in some instances transport things. In most cases, a cheap car will provide you with the same services that a nice one will and having a nice car certainly isn't going to give you any kind of sustained happiness. There are a couple of notable exceptions which I will talk about below, but as a whole, I feel like there can be no reason other than caring about perceived social status.

First of all, I don't know why anybody would ever by a brand new car or a fancy sports car under any circumstances. The degree to which car values depreciate is so ridiculous that you can get a 1-year-old car with very little mileage on it at a drastically cheaper price than a new car of the same model. 

Sports cars have no useful function that makes them worth the price. All they have is faster acceleration (who cares? There is really no need for this), fancier features (Not at all worth the price and some of the features, such as the GPS systems that are included in many of the cars, can be inexpensively bought at a store), and a shape that people perceive as being more "sleek" or "sexy" (In actuality, the price of the car influences people's perception of how nice the shape is. There isn't anything inherently cool or interesting about the shape, people just feel that way because the car indicates higher social status merely because it is expensive)


Secondly, I don't know why anybody would ever take out a loan to get a car, EVER! It might not feel ideal, but driving the shittiest shitty car out there is better than taking out a loan to get even a moderately priced car. Loans can be crippling and while the shitty car might break down and require repairs - or it might break down completely, forcing you to buy another shitty car - this will still be significantly cheaper than taking out a loan. Even if you can afford to buy a decent car without taking out a loan, I don't know why you would if doing so would force you to sacrifice anything else in your life. Taking trips with family/friends and having enough money so that money does not specifically have to be a concern will do much more good for your happiness level than having a nice car would.

Third, I don't know why anybody as anal about keeping their car super clean. I kind of scoff inside whenever somebody doesn't allow eating in their car, freaks out if you have mud on your shoes, or gets all nervous if they think they got a scratch on their car. Seriously, I want to just yell at them and say "It's a fucking car! None of these things will effect how well it runs!" I understand why you would want to maintain general cleanliness, but why are people so up tight? As I said before, your car is what you use to travel, it's not where you live, so I feel like getting it dirty now and again should be something that is expected. Also, it's just a thing, not a person, so why should getting a scratch on it be of any concern at all when its function is entirely unaffected? :noo:

Generally speaking, I feel like what car you buy should be directed almost entirely by economic reasons. I see no real reason to blow money on something that is not going to give you sustained happiness. The way I see it, there should only be at most two viable options when it comes to buying a car and for most people, #1 is the only one.

1. Buy a car that you can afford and beat it into the ground.

2. Buy a reasonably nice used car that gets good gas mileage without taking out a loan or putting a dent in your current financial standing and either drive it for a very long time, or sell it for a decent price when it's a bout 5-6 years old and then repeat. (This actually still puts you in a good economic situation and you can avoid the pain of repairs)

There are a couple of notable exceptions to what I said above, but from personal experience, I can think of only two.

1. The father of one of my childhood friends was a freelance electrician and also owned a bunch of apartments that he did work on, so he actually needed a pickup truck to fit all of his tools for work in.

2. My cousin lives in Alaska in an area where the weather is frequently bad and the roads are not consistently maintained, so he needs a powerful car to get around.

In general though, most people do not need any kind of specialty car and only really need one to get around. Does anybody else hate the obsession that Americans have with nice cars just as much as I do? Seriously, even if I was a billionaire I wouldn't get a nice car because I think it's just a waste of money. The whole thing makes no sense to me.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I completely agree. A car is a depreciating asset. I could spend $25k on a car or $25K on my 401K. In 5 years I'll either have a $10K car or $32k in my 401K. I'll take the $32k in my 401K. But the car culture only sees: "What we drive is who we are". The advertising industry has taught people that. My nephew rents an apartment but bought a new loaded Corvette. He's broke for the next 12 years or so while he pays for his landlord's equity. And the speed limit is still 75, not 175 so 600 horsepower is sort of overkill. I got dumped once for driving a subcompact. She left me for another guy who she didn't even know because he got a new Camaro! Ha, good riddance to her. He dumped her soon after though, karma! And I actually heard a girl at work say that she would only sleep with a guy if his car had at least 27 inch rims. Seriously! She said that! So car culture at least in the U.S. is a big deal to most. Personally I'd love to have a Scion IQ. Tiny cheap car but I know it would be fun. People would joke, I wouldn't care. I haven't made a car payment since 1991. Drove cheap used cars I paid cash for & when people joke about my choice of vehicle I say "I'm paying zero dollars a month for this. What are you paying?" They're speechless. I do not allow the advertising industry to define me. I know who I am without them.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, this post was longer than I expected upon opening the thread. 

Anyway.

Western culture places a high value on wealth and the display of wealth. Even if someone isn't actually wealthy, we are enculturated to believe that projecting an image of having money and being successful is the "right way" to be. Of course not everyone is like this, but if we are talking society at large, that is the general trend.

Personally, when it comes to cars, I just want something that I know is reliable. I wouldn't want it to look like it's falling apart or have rust everywhere or whatever, but other than that, as long as I can count on it to be safe, get me from point A to point B, and not break down, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

I read somewhere that people drive the kind of car their friends and family expect them to. I have no idea how that works, just thought I'd throw that out there.

I agree with you that a car's purpose is transporting you (and others) from A to B. Personally I need my car to be safe, reliable and reasonably clean. New is optional, cheap is a bonus, looks are insignificant.

Though I _love _watching Top Gear


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

For the same reason people care about having nice clothes? Because society works in a way that makes us feel safe, secure and comfortable when people are accepting of our looks/things. Therefore people strive toward them. I blame it on E and/or S. 

I'm a car guy, but as far as looks, nope. In fact right now I fully intend to purchase a lightweight crankshaft pulley to give me 1-3 mpg and 5-8 net horsepower in the lower gears, before having the corner of my front bumper clipped back on (long story with an evil parking lot curb) which is just hanging about an inch away from the fender currently. I mean I try not to have a beater, but I don't detail my car more than washing it once every other week or so.


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought I as going to come in and agree but rather ended up laughing at the camaro and 27 inch rim car fanatics..lol


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Because people want to have it. You can ask the same about virtually anything. "Why get the latest tablet?" "Why get a bigger house?" "Why travel to expensive destinations?" "Why get a big screen TV?" People want more than the basics. If all we did was make our purchasing decisions based on what we need or whatever was most economical, we wouldn't have much of an economy since all it'd be are the necessities and nothing more.


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

To be completely honest, I believe it is less about image these days. Of course that still exists, but today I think it is a matter of reliability. What confuses me the most is why smart phone bills can cost over $100 a month whereas owning a (brand new) car can cost as low as $150 a month. There seems to be something odd going on there...


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I want a nice car... Just cause I want a nice car. It's that simple. I don't care about having a nice car like it'll be the end of me if I don't ever have one. And I'll never do something stupid just so I can get one when it's clear I'm far from affording one. If I ever were rich enough that I could more than afford one, I don't see the problem with having one. I don't care about the whole status symbol thing, and I could never buy one just to please or show off to people. It would only be to please myself. Sensory pleasure it would be for the most part for me.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

hachi-roku said:


> To be completely honest, I believe it is less about image these days. Of course that still exists, but today I think it is a matter of reliability. What confuses me the most is why smart phone bills can cost over $100 a month whereas owning a (brand new) car can cost as low as $150 a month. There seems to be something odd going on there...


First thing's first: call conspiracy on it.


----------



## InfusionFJ (Sep 1, 2012)

Perspective from somebody who is friends with multiple car lovers with expensive and powerful cars, has had lengthy conversations with them, has been in the passenger seat with them driving, and will probably turn into one of them in future if money permits:

It comes down to the person. Some people get enjoyment out of driving - a sports car like a Porsche (or hell even something cheaper like an Evo or WRX) can be incredibly fun to both be passenger in and drive. 

Downshift, put your foot down and get slammed back into your seat as the car pulls, or take it around a nice windy road and have some cornering fun (it's a lot safer cornering at a high speed in a sportscar than a shitbox). Find the right roads and you can achieve that without breaking a speed limit (although chances are, in the case of a car lover, they will be broken at some stage regardless...). 

In my experience, people buy sportscars because they enjoy driving - and the majority of them take it for a spin for a few hours most weekends for no other purpose than pure fun. It's not everyone's cup of tea though, sure.


That being said, I do absolutely agree with you and the other posters if the person in question doesn't particularly like their cars or is buying a $100,000 luxury sedan/SUV.

I should also add that I'm from New Zealand, not America. We do have quite a large car culture here.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Trinidad said:


> I read somewhere that people drive the kind of car their friends and family expect them to.


Lol! That does not hold up in my family! My insistence on driving trucks until they no longer run is a constant source of embarrassment to my mom who insists on a new car every year or two. It especially rankles because she knows that I have the money; I simply don't care to waste/spend it that way.

For me, a vehicle is a tool, not an emotional attachment or a status symbol. I will maintain it for safety, but won't necessarily rub it with a diaper. I drive what suits the need. Given my recreational leanings, a tow worthy vehicle is essential. I buy new in order to obtain the most reliability for the longest time. Being a single gal, I do not care to be stranded out in the boonies. Once a current vehicle starts either stranding me or costing enough in repairs to be similar to a new car payment, I will buy a new one, paying what I can easily afford out of pocket or paid within 2 years. A new vehicle loan longer than that tends to overlap with the inevitable cost of aging vehicle repairs, which sucks.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

PAdude said:


> In most cases, a cheap car will provide you with the same services that a nice one will and having a nice car certainly isn't going to give you any kind of sustained happiness.


Pretty much true, but if you spend any amount of time in your car, and if you put any kind of mileage on it, then a used (which means relatively cheap) premium car is a better bet than a newer (but still used) budget car. Service costs, reliability and drive comfort are pretty important aspects.
Regarding service costs: A well-built car might cost more to service, but will require a lot less of it to keep running. Cars that are cheap when new are cheap for a reason.



PAdude said:


> First of all, I don't know why anybody would ever by a brand new car or a fancy sports car under any circumstances. The degree to which car values depreciate is so ridiculous


There are people who like cars. Your statement can be used in many other areas too:
"I don't know why anybody would ever spend money on golf clubs."
"I don't know why anybody would ever spend money on ski gear."
"I don't know why anybody would ever spend money on a boat."
"I don't know why anybody would ever spend money on a family."

People prioritize differently according to what's important to them. If status is important to someone, then they have the option to spend the better part of a year's wages on a shiny car. Or if they enjoy the thrill of the ride, they might well spend some serious money on a sporty car of some kind.



PAdude said:


> Sports cars have no useful function that makes them worth the price.


Unless you happen to enjoy acceleration, features, sleek lines and cornering ability, which by their very definition come at a price, both economically and from a practical and comfort-wise perspective. The worth of an object isn't always counted in monetary value. Money is just another trading tool.



PAdude said:


> Secondly, I don't know why anybody would ever take out a loan to get a car, EVER!


If they want something bad and feel that a loan is an acceptable tradeoff, then who are you to judge them?



PAdude said:


> Third, I don't know why anybody as anal about keeping their car super clean.


It's a question of respect for other people's property. Just like I wouldn't want you to hose down my house with spray paint or scratch my furniture, I don't want grease or chocolate massaged into the fabric of my car seats by your uncaring butt.



PAdude said:


> Generally speaking, I feel like what car you buy should be directed almost entirely by economic reasons.


Obviously, a lot of people out there don't agree with you. Ain't that nice?


Disclaimer: I drive a nice, premium brand car with relatively good handling (for an off-the-shelf car), but it's a used one for practical reasons; I'm one of those who prefer spending money on other things. One thing I've spent money on, is a nice motorcycle, for the above reasons: I truly enjoy the acceleration and cornering of something that would cost a small fortune for similar-performance if it had four wheels instead of two.


----------



## witlash (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree with what others have mentioned that it's all about what people prioritize in life. People who have bought their own vehicles [not inheriting them or borrowing/renting] successfully communicate what type of persons they are in their vehicle choice. 

Since I think OP needs some insight about why people invest so much in a nice car at all, I will give you some of mine.
I bought my car new just a few years back. It's not a flashy car, but it's a nice car by my standards - a clean, streamlined hybrid with some built-in comforts and features. It's the first new car I've bought for myself in my life.
I made my choice because about a fifth of my waking life is spent in a vehicle. I drive a lot, and enjoy driving. I am rarely at home. My car is practically like a portable living space. The contents of my vehicle include many music CDs, a couple of blankets and pillows, a knife, a trash bag, some books, emergency tools, medicine, a pair of shorts, documents I frequently need on the go [in two folders], a journal, a sketchbook, etc. I have a few decorative items in it as well. Despite all that, I keep everything stowed away nicely and keep my car clean and organized most of the time. My car is a significant part of who I am and what I do and how I live my life. Because I place a large value on my car and the role it plays in my life, I have reflected that in my choice of vehicle by picking a reliable, practical car with great gas mileage.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, a car's primary, basic function is to get the driver from Point A to Point B. But that's not it's only purpose. The same way you don't use an iPhone 4s only for phone calls, you don't use a car only to drive.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Sports cars can be awesome fun to drive, but there are many other ways to have fun/an adrenaline rush.

My question is, *why have a car at all?
*

I have come to realise that ownership of a car is not really necessary for most people. There are mass transit options for long distances and car share options for when you _really_ need a car.

The alternative is more enjoyable, more convenient, creates a better city environment, saves money, is better for your health and the environment. Yet it is difficult to transition due to the dominance of the car.


----------

